# What paint pattern is she?



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Wow that is some awesome 'freebee'! You are lucky! She is gorgeous!!!
She's a Tovero


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

To extend on the outdated and really broad "tovero" which shouldn't be used any more...

She looks to me like tobiano with frame, and maybe sabino too.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> To extend on the outdated and really broad "tovero" which shouldn't be used any more...
> 
> She looks to me like tobiano with frame, and maybe sabino too.


Even if it's "outdated" I think it's a good description for people who aren't "genetically correct" with their terms and just want a word that accurately describes the markings. Tovero is pretty self explanatory for people that already know the difference between tobiano and overo. I know people that still use it. Why is it so wrong?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Because Overo is wrong too. Overo covers three different white patterns, one of which is lethal in homozygous form. Why continue to use outdated terminology that puts horses at risk - oh she's not frame, she's overo, so I can breed her to this other pretty tovero here...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Because Overo is wrong too. Overo covers three different white patterns, one of which is lethal in homozygous form. Why continue to use outdated terminology that puts horses at risk - oh she's not frame, she's overo, so I can breed her to this other pretty tovero here...


I do agree with this! I get a lot of people who immediately assume every overo and tovero carries the lethal white gene which is extremely wrong. Only frame do and therefore the three types of overo need to be differentiated from. Just like splash's tend to have a higher chance of deafness due to a lack of pigmentation inside the ear - this is a SPLASH characteristic, not an overo one.


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

She is STUNNING!


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, she's gorgeous! I've always wanted a Friesian or Friesian X, and she looks absolutely perfect! Congrats, lucky you! As for color, all I can say is that she's a pinto . Pinto patterns are NOT my forte :roll:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's beautiful! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I have always been told my horse Rem is tovero, his papers just say Tobiano/Overo.
Could someone "horse color knowledged" look at him and tell me what I sould call him? I have pics of him "in my barn"
thanks


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

When did Paint horse descriptions become so technical and why?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

goneriding said:


> When did Paint horse descriptions become so technical and why?


Because breeding "overos" can be extremely dangerous if you are unaware of what you are doing. Splash and sabino are no problems but frames carry the lethal white gene which results in foals being born and having a miserable death if not handled by euthanasia immediately. It can be totally avoided by proper knowledge. Being technical prevents this situation entirely and ensure there is no risk of OLWS.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> Because breeding "overos" can be extremely dangerous if you are unaware of what you are doing. Splash and sabino are no problems but frames carry the lethal white gene which results in foals being born and having a miserable death if not handled by euthanasia immediately. It can be totally avoided by proper knowledge. Being technical prevents this situation entirely and ensure there is no risk of OLWS.


I've heard of lethal white but was not aware it is directly connected to frames. It's interesting and odd at the same time that a coat pattern can be deadly.....


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

goneriding said:


> I've heard of lethal white but was not aware it is directly connected to frames. It's interesting and odd at the same time that a coat pattern can be deadly.....


Lethal white isn't merely connected to frame. It *is* frame. All frame horses only carry one of the frame markers, if a horse carries two of the markers it is homozygous for frame. While homozygous may be something great in tobianos, duns, blacks, etc. In the frame gene a homozygous factor is a guarantee of lethal white. If a foal receives a frame gene from both father and mother it will have lethal white, and die, every single time.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> Because Overo is wrong too. Overo covers three different white patterns,



In an Australian book I have, overo is frame, sabino is sabino and splash is splash. If only it were so simple here....


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

She's a beautiful horse!

I agree with Tobiano and Splash. I don't personally see frame but that doesn't mean its not there. There is a test for frame aka Lethal White Overo or LWO so that helps to take the guess work out of things. If you plan to breed her in the future be sure to test just to be on the safe side. 

Lethal White Overo Article


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

She is sooo pretty! I love paint horses' coloring!


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

My guess would be tobiano, splash and sabino

She does not look frame but it can hide so it is always best to test and be sure


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like Tovero plus Splash,maybe frame too looking at the shape of her spots but only a test can verify it


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tovero isn't a pattern. Tovero is tobiano + spalsh/frame/etc. (in other words one of the overo type patterns).


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to add a Paint is a breed. Your horse is stunning.


----------

